# Pet armadillo wanted. Please notice.



## ellacarling (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello!

Well basically i am a HUGE armadillo lover and have been since i can remember and i have been looking in to buying one for so long but it's just so difficult  

Me and my family are all huge animal lovers who have always grown up in a house filled with pets, we spend all of our money, time and dedication on each and every one of our pets so the little 'dillo would be welcomed into a loving and caring family!

I am willing to pay a reasonable price given and will be able to come and pick the armadillo up  i just can't express the love i have for them little creatures and i would love to welcome one into the family!

Please please PLEASE be in touch if YOU are selling any armadillos or if YOU know of anyone or anywhere that you can get them from!!! It would be very appreciated and i will thank anyone who is able to help me on my search for a lovely little armadillo!!!! 

THANKYOU SO MUCH. PLEASE BE IN TOUCH!


----------



## snakelover13 (May 5, 2012)

A giant Armadillo? If so you need a DWA and PLENTY of research space and time...
Just a heads up 
Max


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

think you might be better off asking in the exotic mammals section or dwa section depending on what species you might go with : victory:


----------



## ellacarling (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks guys! And I am willing to put a lot of effort into researching them and everything that they need, lets hope I can find one somewhere


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

eoj89 said:


> think you might be better off asking in the exotic mammals section or dwa section depending on what species you might go with : victory:


The OP actually has 2 threads the same in the Exotics Section.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

3 banded armadillos are not DWA and they come up for sale some times they are not cheap though


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

SiUK said:


> 3 banded armadillos are not DWA and they come up for sale some times they are not cheap though


what's the difference between 3, 6 and 9 banded armadillos? is it just the bands?:whistling2:


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Can't you catch leprosy from them or is it one of the urban myths


----------



## RoninUK (Aug 30, 2007)

lisadew24 said:


> Can't you catch leprosy from them or is it one of the urban myths


Yes you can apparently

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/28/health/28leprosy.html?_r=0


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Wonder if op knows that cute pet she wants can cause her limps to fall off


----------



## johnre14 (Aug 30, 2012)

...or that they smell really, really strong?! And not in a pleasant way lol


----------

